# Fed up with AWMA and Century!!



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 5, 2006)

I handle the ordering for my wifes TKD school, and as the post says, I'm really tired of Century and AWMA.  Any suggestions of who else to go to?

Thanks in advance,

JeffJ


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 6, 2006)

Bill wallace has a site with lots of products. Also, in the magazines ther are suppliers that have stuff at good prices. Bushido martialarts is good to check out too. You could always just Google M.A. suppliers.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 6, 2006)

MTI trading out of santa ana, california.

no web page, but here's the phone number from dexonline *(714) 558-1490

*i'm at home now and don't have their 800 number with me, but the do have one.

good quality, much better prices than century, excellent service.  i've been using them for years now.  my only gripe is their selection isn't wonderful, merely very good.

hope this helps.  pm me if you have any questions about them.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 6, 2006)

Protech equipment in Texas gas alot of good product
Terry


----------



## kakuma (Apr 6, 2006)

We use Golden Tiger in California. They offer wholesale accts and there products are service are very good. Check them out, you won't be dissapointed. www.goldentiger.com


----------



## rmikesell (Apr 6, 2006)

I don't buy for a school, but I usually go to superfoots (you can get Century products and a lower cost) or Tigerclaw (retail side, martialartsmart).  I shop Tigerclaw because thier prices aren't too bad and they help sponser local tournaments.

The school I was in ordered from Century and Tigerclaw.  But like you, they were getting fed up with Century.

Randy


----------



## stickarts (Apr 6, 2006)

I can relate. We are starting to have some issues with Century too. The good news is that i think there are lots of other choices out there. Start doing some web searches and ordering catalogs.


----------



## 7starmantis (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey, whats the deal with Century? I've found them extremely willing to make me happy if I just let them know whats going on. They dont have that much CMA stuff, and charge a little high on shipping, but I'm extremely happy with them so far. Would love to hear your issues.

7sm


----------



## Rick Wade (Apr 6, 2006)

A friend of mine was teaching over in afganistan and he wrote the guys a MACHO and told them what he was doing and they sent him 10 sets of uniforms and a variety of weapons all for free.

V/R  Rick


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 7, 2006)

If its taekwondo, I'd say sangmoosa.com or usaTekno.com or kwonusa.com. I use all 3 & have had good success.


----------



## stone_dragone (Apr 7, 2006)

I use www.Karatedepot.com

you can find their ad all over this forum.  I've been using them for all equipment and uniforms for my students...it gets to Iraq pretty fast, so I can only guess that it'll get to you faster.

my un-paid endorsement...


----------



## stickarts (Apr 8, 2006)

my wife is the ordering expert  , I am just the backup, but she has always been happy with century until just recently. the quality of the student uniforms that we have been receiving hasn't been good lately and some items that we have been ordering have been pretty expensive and difficult to sell. They have been good about returns and customer service.


----------



## Kacey (Apr 8, 2006)

I've been using Masterline (www.masterlineco.com) with good success - good prices, and quick delivery.  One note, however:  you *have* to use IE; the site wouldn't let me log in using Firefox.  Call them to set yourself up as a wholesaler (no proof required) and they will give you a login and a password - then log in and look at the prices on the website, not in the catalog.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all the suggestions.  Have a bit of research ahead of me now.  

Thanks again

Jeff


----------



## Grenadier (Apr 11, 2006)

Karatedepot.com has been good to me over the years, but when it comes to ordering uniforms, it may be more helpful to simply go directly to the source of the uniform in question.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 15, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> I've been using Masterline (www.masterlineco.com) with good success - good prices, and quick delivery. One note, however: you *have* to use IE; the site wouldn't let me log in using Firefox. Call them to set yourself up as a wholesaler (no proof required) and they will give you a login and a password - then log in and look at the prices on the website, not in the catalog.


 
Jeff, 
Because your wife's is an ITF TKD school, Masterline might be a better choice than Sang Moo Sa. Sang Moo Sa is more WTF stuff. Kwon, however also has things that are worth looking at. I defer to Kacey's judgement on ITF gear.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks Iceman.  I'm checking them all out.  

Going to explain a little why we decided to get away from Century and AWMA.  Century is easy.  Thier product is generally overpriced.  Now AWMA has some good product and good prices (they also have a lot of crap of course).  My problem with them ended up being thier customer service.  I can't say how many times I was flat out lied to by thier CS reps to keep me happy while I was on the phone with them.  Or how many times they said they would get right on something and I'd find out a week later it hadn't been done.  Kinda got aggravating.

Jeff


----------



## Marvin (Apr 22, 2006)

try kwanusa.com or revgear, I've had good luck with both.


----------



## AceHBK (Apr 26, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> I've been using Masterline (www.masterlineco.com) with good success - good prices, and quick delivery. One note, however: you *have* to use IE; the site wouldn't let me log in using Firefox. Call them to set yourself up as a wholesaler (no proof required) and they will give you a login and a password - then log in and look at the prices on the website, not in the catalog.


 
Ok that is how you do it!!!
I have been wondering for the longest everytime i go there!!!!
THANK YOU!!


----------



## Fluffy (May 1, 2006)

You can also try Choi Brothers for uniforms and Tiger Claw and Revgear for other gear.  I like Century because of the student catologs myself.


----------



## patroldawg27 (May 6, 2006)

We use AWMA and sometimes Century with little difficulty. We also use Bold Look and REK suits (www.rekonize.com) for uniforms.


----------



## TigerWoman (May 6, 2006)

i just used Superfoots for a uniform and it came from Masterline. ??  I noticed the price went up from $44 to 48 as I pasted the bookmark though.  
http://www.superfoots.com/adidasuniforms.html  It was fast service, low shipping and good price.  TW


----------



## RevIV (May 21, 2006)

Heres what i have found.  Find your local martial arts distributor.  More of the small mom and pops shop.  When they know you are a school owner they will usually give you the same price as in the wholesale magazine minus all the shipping and handling.. I place the order with them. they order, its there in a week, i go by, say hi to my friends and pick up my stuff.  These shops are usually getting an even higher percentage off of a school owners normal Wholesale price.
Jesse


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 10, 2006)

I have been using KWON for several years and am happy with them.
http://www.kwonusa.com

If you supply them with your business license, they will give you a wholesale account.  That cuts the retail prices in half.

They have great quality and good customer service.

AoG


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 10, 2006)

I almost forgot about www.martialartssupermarket.com
They sell AWMA, Century, Proforce, Macho, and lots of other brands for wholesale prices, without needing a wholesale account.
I have used them several times over the past ten years.

AoG


----------



## texasbmas (Aug 7, 2006)

jeff j,bushido martial art supply has two location in the us main store in cali and a new one in texas for midwest and east coast .


----------



## phlaw (Aug 28, 2006)

I have used  http://www.ko-online.com for some stuff.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Sep 10, 2006)

I've used Tigerclaw for a year+ with no major issues.


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Sep 11, 2006)

ArmorOfGod said:


> I almost forgot about www.martialartssupermarket.com
> They sell AWMA, Century, Proforce, Macho, and lots of other brands for wholesale prices, without needing a wholesale account.
> I have used them several times over the past ten years.
> 
> AoG


 
I use them as well.  If you get a wholesale account it does save you a couple extra bucks, but their regular prices are only a few $ off wholesale anyway.


----------



## shauntkd (May 31, 2007)

If you want good products cheap try using rhingo at totalma.com


----------

